# Dogs act Spain



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

I know there are a few different threads on this topic and I have read through most of them but cannot find the info I was looking for but apologise if I have missed something and am repeating previous posts.

I am hoping to move to Spain in Aug/Sept 2013. We hope to be moving to Antequera or one of the surrounding villages (my parents live in Fuente de Piedra). I was wanting to bring my two labradors with me. My male lab (Harvey) weighs 32kg so I believe he comes under the dangerous dogs act. (my female is only 21kg so no problems there). I am willing to get the licenses required in order to keep him. I am sure I read somewhere that there is a test that can be taken that allows you to walk the dog without a muzzle (providing the vet deems him non aggressive)? Has anybody done this test? If so could you advise of the process/costs involved.

Also as we currently live in the countryside in Scotland my dogs are used to a lot of off leash exercise. I know Harvey will need to be kept on a 1 meter leash in public (and not walked near schools/play parks etc) but would he be allowed to have off leash exercise in a suitable area (such as in the countryside etc) or would he still have to remain on leash? 

Thank you in advance for any advise/info provided


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

littlecritterz, welcome and good on you for doing some research

I live near Almogia (not far from Antequera - en route to Malaga).

While there are laws about what constitutes a dangerous dog, it's not that so clear cut and actually I have not seen anybody as yet be stopped for having a labrador!

We live in the campo and no near neighbours so no probs with letting my dogs run around off lead whatever their breed but my father-in-law lives in Fuengirola. Where he takes his dog downstairs for a toilet, so do all the other apartment neighbours and they range from little yorkies right up to boxers - they all run around off lead no problem and no policia getting heavy

I think it would be different if they were Dobermanns, GSD's, Pits etc (I also have some of these large 'oh so dangerous' breeds) 

I wouldn't worry about it if I am honest.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

littlecritterz said:


> I know there are a few different threads on this topic and I have read through most of them but cannot find the info I was looking for but apologise if I have missed something and am repeating previous posts.
> 
> I am hoping to move to Spain in Aug/Sept 2013. We hope to be moving to Antequera or one of the surrounding villages (my parents live in Fuente de Piedra). I was wanting to bring my two labradors with me. My male lab (Harvey) weighs 32kg so I believe he comes under the dangerous dogs act. (my female is only 21kg so no problems there). I am willing to get the licenses required in order to keep him. I am sure I read somewhere that there is a test that can be taken that allows you to walk the dog without a muzzle (providing the vet deems him non aggressive)? Has anybody done this test? If so could you advise of the process/costs involved.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This is an area that I've got a lot of experience in because I own three large dogs – two Huskies, and one Rottweiler. I'm also the founder member of the charity which campaigns for fairer legislation regarding large dogs all around the world so hopefully I can give you a little bit of help.

Firstly, your local region will have their own set of rules. My rottie of course is specifically named breed that is affected by the BSL legislation in Spain. I therefore had to go through the process of getting him licensed as a potentially dangerous dog. The process was relatively straightforward and included:


I had to purchase insurance for €120,000 specifically for that dog for public liability
I had to undergoA psychological test to prove that I was fit to own the dog
I had to take my dog to a local vet who was approved to analyse him – when he passed this test this allows him to be walked without a muzzle but this part has to be renewed every year
I had to make sure that his vaccinations and passport were up-to-date and that is microchip was registered with the Spanish authorities
I had to then register him with the local police and at the same time apply for a criminal records check to be done on myself
I then had to present all of the documents to the town hallAnd pay a fee and after a couple of weeks he was licensed

In the community of Valencia he can walk without a muzzle providing he undergoes the yearly test at the vets of his temperament. This test is a complete farce because there are very few dogs the behave in the same way when they are being poked and prodded by a vet is they would when they're walking down the street but nevertheless it is a local law.

It is my belief that the Valencia region is the only area in Spain that offers this facility and that in other areas the dogs need to be muzzled and no such test or ruling applies.

With this in mind, I must also say that the local police are sensible. They know my dog, they know that I take a great interest in dog psychology, they know me and they also know that I'm the founder member of a charity for such issues. I walk my dog without a muzzle but he remains by my side on a lead. His extremely obedient dog and never been a number of occasions when the police have said hello and never questioned why he does not have a muzzle. Clearly this is down to the local authorities in your area and their take on the dog.

I should point out that in most regions they do say that if your dog weighs more than 25 kg they also fall into the potentially dangerous dog list and need to be treated in the same way. In reality this is not always the case. At the end of the day you have a labrador which are hardly known for their violence or aggression! Likewise my huskies fall just over the 25 kg mark but when I asked the local authorities they did not need to be registered as dangerous dogs nor do any of the other complications – such as 1 m lead or muscle apply. My local authorities are perfectly happy regardless of their weight they are not the type of dog that is likely to cause a problem. Nevertheless they are still registered with the local authorities at the town hall simply because although nobody actually abide by this law my particular local council do like to have a register of all dogs.

So, the whole dangerous dog laws in Spain on mostly ignored, often misinterpreted and can be confusing. My advice would be to speak to the local town hall in the area where you are planning to move to and ask them the procedure. My gut feeling would tell me that Labradors are not going to need to be registered but obviously they could require it in your area at their discretion especially if they want to do everything by the book and your dogs do fall into the 25 kg or more category.

I hope this gives you some help – sorry that I cannot be more specific but it really does depend on the actual area. I should say that I know many people with labradors who are not registered and are not required to register but that is just in my area. I should also say that I know many people with Rottweilers, pitbull terriers and other dogs which are specifically named on the list and they are not registered either – the local authorities do not seem to care about this but obviously I can imagine the consequences would be severe in the event of any kind of incident involving the dog!

Incidentally, on this subject I should take the opportunity and I hope the moderators don't mind to give our organisation plug – if anybody out there is a dog lover please take a look at our brand-new website and our own community and doggie related forum which is like a mini Facebook just the dogs! The website is www.worldwidecaninecrusade.com and you can find out a little bit more about what our not-for-profit organisation does around the world.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you both for that info...it does put my mind at ease. I was concerned he would have to live the rest of his life on a 1m leash and muzzle with no off leash exercise...in which case I would have had to reconsider my plans as I wouldnt dream of leaving him behind or taking him somewhere where he wouldnt be able to have the oppportunity for off leash runs.
I have a diploma in canine aggression and a certificate in how dogs learn plus a HNC animal care certificate so hopefully this will go some way to helping me get the licenses required to allow him to have no muzzle.
Both dogs are insured in the UK so need to find an insurer for Spain. Because of Harveys weight would I have to declare him as a 'dangerous dog due to size' to any potential insurance company? I have found at least one pet insurer that does insure 'dangerous dogs'.

Does anybody know if there are some good areas in Antequera where dogs can be off leash? Both dogs are good with people, children, other animals and of course other dogs, although I do know to put them back onto leash around livestock (and due to their boisterous behaviour on leash around any small children they may knock off in their eagerness to lick them to death)

p.s. I will have a look at your website Steve..I am all for any groups working for the good of animals


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

slightly off topic - what are you using your certifications for? always interested in a fellow dog pro


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

donz said:


> slightly off topic - what are you using your certifications for? always interested in a fellow dog pro


I have been running my own dog walking/pet sitting business for the past few years. I have helped clients with training/behaviour problems but not charged for these services as I'm not a fully qualified animal behaviourist.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

interesting - you might be interested in the courses we run! Have a look at the website when you get a mo x


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

donz said:


> interesting - you might be interested in the courses we run! Have a look at the website when you get a mo x


The website looks great and there are definitely courses there I would have been interested in. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to come out to Spain and remain in the animal care/training field as there doesn't seem to be enough work available in this field :-( I have completed my TEFL and specialist certificates so hoping to come out as a TEFL teacher. I am hoping to be able to help out at a rescue or other animal care organisation once I am settled though as I think I would miss working with animals if I gave up altogether!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes totally understand - Spain is 10 years behind in animal care. Have you looked at the wolf park maybe?


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

donz said:


> yes totally understand - Spain is 10 years behind in animal care. Have you looked at the wolf park maybe?


I had a brief look at the wolf park (and is definitely on one of my must visit places) but wasnt sure if they took on volunteers..I will have a further look into it and maybe send off an email to them to make some enquiries


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback, a huge muscular but gentle boy. He is chipped, has a passport,gets all the required vaccinations and vet care, is walked on a leash and CannyCollar in town and anywhere where there are lots of people. He is registered with the municipality, has his tarjeta and we have 300k euros insurance for him.
RRs are very rare in this party of Spain and he is not named as a 'dangerous' breed although he has all the listed characteristics. We have tried in vain to get him registered as a 'dangerous' dog so as to comply with the law....Our vet laughed and said 'He no dangerous dog....She ' -pointing to her pet Yorkie under her table - 'she dangerous dog!' and laughed. 
We have spoken to the police who admire our dog and wave whenever they see us. They said that as he had all the paperwork, was clearly under control, we were respectable responsible people..and so on we should stop worrying.
So we have. If our local police Canine Unit are satisfied, what more can we do?
Ironically, our gentle boy, who could kill if he were aggressive, has been badly bitten several times by smaller dogs...with no retaliation, just a look of hurt bewilderment.


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

Our Harvey is like that bless him, he is so gentle and just loves other people and dogs. My friend has pugs and he is so careful near them and very gentle (and yet with dogs his own size he can be so boisterous and loves racing around with them). He does tend to get picked on by other dogs though as he is so laid back and doesn't retaliate. My female on the other hand is firm but fair and will tell another dog off if it is annoying her too much (but never bites or harms the other dog). They are like chalk and cheese in looks too..Harvey is from show lines so has the big stocky body and large head whereas Honey is from working lines and is petite, slender and leggy. 
They will both have their pet passports and insurance and I will obviously ensure I have full control of them at all times. I will make an appointment with a vet as soon as I am out there to get their advise on registering Harvey as a 'dangerous dog' (although I suspect I will get the same reaction as you and be laughed at for even considering him 'dangerous..lol..)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I think you will get the same response. Most vets agree its all nonsense anyway!

Sounds like a real bundle of Joy.

And Mary, incidently my friend and organisation co-founder has a RR too and he's the sweetest thing in the world. I WANT ONE! Kind of got my hands full though lol


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a 54 kilo Rhodesian Ridgeback, a huge muscular but gentle boy. He is chipped, has a passport,gets all the required vaccinations and vet care, is walked on a leash and CannyCollar in town and anywhere where there are lots of people. He is registered with the municipality, has his tarjeta and we have 300k euros insurance for him.
> RRs are very rare in this party of Spain and he is not named as a 'dangerous' breed although he has all the listed characteristics. We have tried in vain to get him registered as a 'dangerous' dog so as to comply with the law....Our vet laughed and said 'He no dangerous dog....She ' -pointing to her pet Yorkie under her table - 'she dangerous dog!' and laughed.
> We have spoken to the police who admire our dog and wave whenever they see us. They said that as he had all the paperwork, was clearly under control, we were respectable responsible people..and so on we should stop worrying.
> So we have. If our local police Canine Unit are satisfied, what more can we do?
> Ironically, our gentle boy, who could kill if he were aggressive, has been badly bitten several times by smaller dogs...with no retaliation, just a look of hurt bewilderment.


Can i ask who you use for seguro and what you pay?

I changed to Allianz last year and now only pay about `€40 a year for 250,000 which I dont think is too bad!


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

I have only just found this forum and I have to say I am amazed that a dog is judged as to danger by its size! I would have thought you are far more likely to get bitten by a small dog than a large one, and I had better not be moving to Spain while I still have my two 80 kg newfoundlands!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Can i ask who you use for seguro and what you pay?
> 
> I changed to Allianz last year and now only pay about `€40 a year for 250,000 which I dont think is too bad!


I'll ask Sandra when she's back, but the name Protectapet springs to mind. I think we pay about the same as you..

Just back from walking Azor...a Westie, owner miles away, oblivious, jumped on Azor and tried to bite his neck while he was on the lead..
Big dogs dangerous???? Azor could have swallowed him, just moved away. We had to move the Westie away via gentle application of boot to prevent Azor being hurt yet again.
Had he retaliated it would of course have been his fault..
Speciesism or what...

I highly recommend you getting a RR.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MargaretBrazear said:


> I have only just found this forum and I have to say I am amazed that a dog is judged as to danger by its size! I would have thought you are far more likely to get bitten by a small dog than a large one, and I had better not be moving to Spain while I still have my two 80 kg newfoundlands!


In the UK in some ways it is worse and set to get worse (i am saying no more) but check out our website to find out more Worldwide Canine Crusade


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littlecritterz said:


> Our Harvey is like that bless him, he is so gentle and just loves other people and dogs. My friend has pugs and he is so careful near them and very gentle (and yet with dogs his own size he can be so boisterous and loves racing around with them). He does tend to get picked on by other dogs though as he is so laid back and doesn't retaliate. My female on the other hand is firm but fair and will tell another dog off if it is annoying her too much (but never bites or harms the other dog). They are like chalk and cheese in looks too..Harvey is from show lines so has the big stocky body and large head whereas Honey is from working lines and is petite, slender and leggy.
> They will both have their pet passports and insurance and I will obviously ensure I have full control of them at all times. I will make an appointment with a vet as soon as I am out there to get their advise on registering Harvey as a 'dangerous dog' (although I suspect I will get the same reaction as you and be laughed at for even considering him 'dangerous..lol..)


It must be a thing about dogs called Harvey because that's a pretty good description of our loony mutt. Every person he meets goes completely goo goo over him, every dog he meets just wants to play and yet according to the rules over here he is a dangerous dog.

The only thing he's a danger to is himself because, when out on walks, he works on the principle of "Why run round it when I can crash straight though it"....... oh, and furniture when the word "food" is mentioned

Yep, this is a dangerous dog :










you all scared yet?



Doggy


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

He looks terrifying


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

MargaretBrazear said:


> I have only just found this forum and I have to say I am amazed that a dog is judged as to danger by its size! I would have thought you are far more likely to get bitten by a small dog than a large one, and I had better not be moving to Spain while I still have my two 80 kg newfoundlands!


Yes it's all very confusing but I have a Newfie as a customer with no problems (apart from the heat!) - not registered as a dangerous dog


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MargaretBrazear said:


> I have only just found this forum and I have to say I am amazed that a dog is judged as to danger by its size! I would have thought you are far more likely to get bitten by a small dog than a large one, and I had better not be moving to Spain while I still have my two 80 kg newfoundlands!


I have had a lot of dealings with dogs of all sizes - I now help run a dog rescue charity.
The only dog that has bitten me was a Jack Russell.


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I have had a lot of dealings with dogs of all sizes - I now help run a dog rescue charity.
> The only dog that has bitten me was a Jack Russell.


The only dog who has ever bitten me was a westie and he turned out to have an ear infection, poor little love, so didn't want me in his face.

The idea of a newfoundland being dangerous is quite bizarre, as they are just huge teddy bears who love everybody.

Breed specific legislation is a joke anyway, especially since three of the dogs on the UK list were never seen in the UK anyway.

I shan't be moving away with the dogs anyway, I will wait till they have gone.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

which three are they? We certainly saw 2 out of the list of 4 at our training centre in the UK before we moved here (the Pit (obviously) and the Dogo Argentino


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I think people are missing the point here slightly. Dogs which maim and kill children and babies are big dogs, not small dogs. Small dogs just don't have the ability to do as much damage as a big powerful dog. 

Small dogs can be (and often are) aggressive, but that is quite different...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I disagree, small dogs also do it, not very long ago a JRT was in the news having killed a week old baby with 1 bite.

Terriers have more tendency to grab and rag, large dogs have the tendency to nip & bite (yes have stronger jaws).


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

jimenato said:


> I think people are missing the point here slightly. Dogs which maim and kill children and babies are big dogs, not small dogs. Small dogs just don't have the ability to do as much damage as a big powerful dog.
> 
> Small dogs can be (and often are) aggressive, but that is quite different...


That is just not true, sorry. Jack Russells have been responsible for at least two instances of baby deaths, staffies are not my idea of a big dog and going by the weight rule would probably be considered underweight. Not that I have anything against any dog, but you cannot tell by a dog's breed, nor by his size.

My daughter was badly mauled by a cat last year, leaving her with a swollen face, useless arm and needing skin grafts. Any creature with teeth and claws has the potential to cause harm but generally speaking, big dogs are more placid than small ones, possibly because they are allowed to be dogs.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

cats also carry extremely nasty bacteria in their mouths which results in 95% of cat bits to animal/human becoming infected


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, yes I know - I should have put 'usually' somewhere in my post. 

Anybody who seriously thinks that small dogs are as dangerous as big dogs is deluding themselves. 

Here is a list of fatal dog attacks in the USA over the years - there are dozens - possibly hundreds. Running my eye down the list I only spot one fatal attack by a small dog - a Jack Russell. All of the rest are big dogs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

one of the problems also is that they don't get reported (unless fatal)

people can scoop/pull a smaller dog away but in my experience I have found the smaller terrier type dogs to be far more likely to be a problem with children than large dogs.

Many nips and bites go unreported and unless that child is taken to hospital it doesn't get recorded (and then the adult needs to tell the truth - there is a % that don't say it was their dog)

The media plays a HUGE part in what we see and hear and many reports just are not easily (by easily I mean internet search) available for people that want to go and find this data


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

Let's face it, there is an awful lot of rubbish sprouted as fact when it comes to dog breeds. We hear all the time that bull breeds have locking jaws (load of tosh) and I have read that Ridgebacks have a taste of blood.

It all sounds just as daft as my mother believing that German Shepherds were half wolf and that if a dog gets hold of raw meat it will have a taste of blood and will turn on you.

All dogs have certain traits according to their breeding, and if people buy a dog without finding out those traits and working with them, they are going to have a dangerous dog on their hands, doesn't matter what size it is.

Newfoundlands are of the giant variety, my boy is 80 kg, and they are bred to rescue shipwrecks and people from the sea. They have no prey drive and are extremely intelligent, affectionate and willing to please. BUT given some idiot who thinks he has to show the dogs who is boss, they could turn into something else altogether.

Deed not breed, size is irrelevant.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

:clap2::clap2:

Unless the Newf decides he wants a cuddle lmao! The one I have in at the mo holidaying did just that last night - right after he got out his pool!! hahaha!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MargaretBrazear said:


> Let's face it, there is an awful lot of rubbish sprouted as fact when it comes to dog breeds. We hear all the time that bull breeds have locking jaws (load of tosh) and I have read that Ridgebacks have a taste of blood.
> 
> It all sounds just as daft as my mother believing that German Shepherds were half wolf and that if a dog gets hold of raw meat it will have a taste of blood and will turn on you.
> 
> ...



Excellent post! Our Ridgeback has been bitten many times by smaller dogs but hasn't retaliated although I'm apprehensive that one day he will say 'Enough already' and retaliate. It's our responsibility to do all we can to prevent this.

Nearly all of the cases where larger dogs have bitten children have had one feature in common: chavvy, undesrireable owners who keep the dogs shut up with insufficient exercise and who in some cases actively train the dog in aggression.

I remember once back in the UK being told by a rough-looking type who saw me cuddling Ferdinand, our much-loved GSD, that I should treat him harshly so he would 'protect' me if needed, which was how he treated his dog. In the first month we got Ferdinand from a rescue centre Sandra was attacked whilst walking him on a lonely path at night. Ferdinand, who was sniffing in some bushes out of the sight at the time, emerged, sized up the situation and leapt at the would-be rapist or whatever, who fled, having left the print of his shoe on Ferd's chest as he tried to extricate himself.
'Nuff said.....

After decades of teaching young people I've come to the conclusion that there are no inherently 'bad' children...just useless.neglectful parents.
Annd there are no naturally vicious dogs...just stupid, careless or downright evil owners.

Dog ownership, like producing babies, is imo all too easy and casual. There's nothing we can do about the feckless babymakers, sadly, but we can and should make dog ownership much much more difficult.


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Excellent post! Our Ridgeback has been bitten many times by smaller dogs but hasn't retaliated although I'm apprehensive that one day he will say 'Enough already' and retaliate. It's our responsibility to do all we can to prevent this.
> 
> Nearly all of the cases where larger dogs have bitten children have had one feature in common: chavvy, undesrireable owners who keep the dogs shut up with insufficient exercise and who in some cases actively train the dog in aggression.
> 
> ...


I never understood the logice of believing that if you treat a dog badly, it will protect you. It is more likely to turn on you.

By the way, my newfie boy is called Ferdinand too.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MargaretBrazear said:


> I never understood the logice of believing that if you treat a dog badly, it will protect you. It is more likely to turn on you.
> 
> By the way, my newfie boy is called Ferdinand too.


I wanted to call him 'Siegfried' - I'm a great Wagner fan - but OH objected.

Our RR has a 'real' name:Hiari Amani. He comes from a long line of champion showdogs but we don't like that sort of thing. We called him Azor because when we lived in Prague we saw a Czech film in which a Sheep Dog called Azor played an heroic role. 
The breeder was most upset about this and we later found why, namely that Azor is a name given to mongrels, not offspring of world champions. It's the Czech equivalent of Spot, Rover or Bonzo. So as a compromise his Slovak passport bears the name 'Hiari Amani Azor'.

Fortunately, in Spanish Azor translates as 'falcon' or 'free spirit'. That suits him.

Jimenato has seen him and can vouch for his lack of aggression...although he has at least one undesirable habit, to which he can also testify...


----------



## MargaretBrazear (Jan 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I wanted to call him 'Siegfried' - I'm a great Wagner fan - but OH objected.
> 
> Our RR has a 'real' name:Hiari Amani. He comes from a long line of champion showdogs but we don't like that sort of thing. We called him Azor because when we lived in Prague we saw a Czech film in which a Sheep Dog called Azor played an heroic role.
> The breeder was most upset about this and we later found why, namely that Azor is a name given to mongrels, not offspring of world champions. It's the Czech equivalent of Spot, Rover or Bonzo. So as a compromise his Slovak passport bears the name 'Hiari Amani Azor'.
> ...


Ferdie's show name is Oberon, prefixed by the kennel name. He also comes from a long line of show dogs, but I just wanted a nice natured, big hairy dog. They all have at least one undesirable habit, I believe. Ferdie's main one is that he refuses to walk on a lead so I always have to put him in the car and take him someone safe. He will just sit his 80kg down and refuse to move. Diva, my newfie girl, was kenneled until I had her a year ago (she is nearly five) and still doesn't understand that the carpet is not for tiddling on, not even at night!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I wanted to call him 'Siegfried' - I'm a great Wagner fan - but OH objected.
> 
> Our RR has a 'real' name:Hiari Amani. He comes from a long line of champion showdogs but we don't like that sort of thing. We called him Azor because when we lived in Prague we saw a Czech film in which a Sheep Dog called Azor played an heroic role.
> The breeder was most upset about this and we later found why, namely that Azor is a name given to mongrels, not offspring of world champions. It's the Czech equivalent of Spot, Rover or Bonzo. So as a compromise his Slovak passport bears the name 'Hiari Amani Azor'.
> ...


Yes - you couldn't meet a less aggressive dog.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

donz said:


> one of the problems also is that they don't get reported (unless fatal)
> 
> people can scoop/pull a smaller dog away but in my experience I have found the smaller terrier type dogs to be far more likely to be a problem with children than large dogs.
> 
> ...


Quite. 

Small dog attacks don't tend to get reported whereas big dog attacks do. This is because big dog attacks are more serious and more frequently lead to serious injury or death.

That is what I mean when I say that big dogs are more *dangerous*. 

Note that I am not saying that they are more aggressive nor liable to attack, but the consequences of them doing so are more serious.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Talking of GSD's... 

That's Life BBC 1986 soda water dogs (Zomergasten 2010) - YouTube

I knew these three dogs personally from many visits to the hotel concerned. They acted as self appointed guard dogs at the hotel and during the evening would sniff out all visitors, because a following morning departure from the hotel car park would always bring a hotel guest into direct contact with the dogs. Overnight visitors would be completely ignored in the car park, but any client not 'screened' the night before would be challenged...


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

A little bit of thread drift but I think appropriate 

Another link... and don't miss the highlighted link...

Dogs of War...

It's my blog so no copyright problems...


----------



## furiousfeline (Apr 4, 2011)

donz said:


> interesting - you might be interested in the courses we run! Have a look at the website when you get a mo x


I really liked the content of your Website. I am moving to Costa Blanca, South, in November - bit far away from you I guess but will definitely look at your site again once I'm in Spain.


----------



## Joolzy (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi i have 2 northern inuits and a czechoslovakian wolfdog and a rottie im worried i cant take my dogs to spain.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

My nephew has a 100 pond pit bull and he is so layer back and lovable it is not even funny. The kids sit on him lay on him and he does nothing at all.


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

*pound I meant


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Mitch1717 said:


> My nephew has a 100 pond pit bull and he is so layer back and lovable it is not even funny. The kids sit on him lay on him and he does nothing at all.


Dear O Lord


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mitch1717 said:


> My nephew has a 100 pond pit bull and he is so layer back and lovable it is not even funny. The kids sit on him lay on him and he does nothing at all.


Our Ridgeback is laid back and lovable.....but we are very wary indeed when he is near children.
The fact is that like humans dogs are unpredictable. Sometimes, when Our Little Azor is in a deep sleep and I wake him abruptly, he growls at me. I'm 99.9% sure that he wouldn't harm me or my OH *but I don't know that for certain....* Humans take leave of their senses for various reasons and commit violent acts and so can dogs.
Most of the time a concerned responsible owner will be able to 'read' their dog's mind and gauge his intentions...but not always. Children can unintentionally startle or hurt dogs - poking a sore ear, for example - and an aggressive action can result.
Much as I love our Dog, I'd never let a child play with him.


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

We currently have 2 ridgebacks (11 yrs and 6 yrs) and had 4 over the years, we will hopefully be retiring in 5 years and would love to spend the winters in Spain, but I think we will have to wait until they are gone before it can happen. Although ironically it seems that having such big quiet dogs would be almost essential when living in Spain (reading some horror break in stories) - we live in the country just now, don't have to lock doors or cars, but winters are horrible !


----------



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

I definitely would not trust any dog, big or small. Our terrier is a lovely little thing, but typical for his breed he can just lose it when he gets over excited. I know when to stop him playing with other dogs, even though people think I am being too hard on him and say 'they will sort it out'.
The thing I am finding where we are living at the moment, is that there are no woods where he can go and run free as he used to in England every day. So, if you do intend coming with a dog that is used to running free, make sure you do thorough research. We spoke to our landlady about the parkland/green areas one minute's walk away from us and she did not tell us that dogs were not allowed in there. You could live somewhere with land that could be fenced in, but do your research.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just reading the thread and I hadn't thought of this before , I am bringing my 2 dogs in 2 weeks time , passports all sorted but they are a lurcher and a greyhound , the lurcher has never hunted and the greyhound never raced but I guess they look like hunting dogs. Is there any legislation on this type of dog in Spain ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Just reading the thread and I hadn't thought of this before , I am bringing my 2 dogs in 2 weeks time , passports all sorted but they are a lurcher and a greyhound , the lurcher has never hunted and the greyhound never raced but I guess they look like hunting dogs. Is there any legislation on this type of dog in Spain ?


Where you are moving to Maureen you will not have an issue & hunting dogs are common in your area, just use your loaf (as I'm sure you do)


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

VFR said:


> Where you are moving to Maureen you will not have an issue & hunting dogs are common in your area, just use your loaf (as I'm sure you do)


Hi , we are moving to Chella in Valencia , near Xativa , the dogs are no problem and yes I am very sensible with them , we have a fenced in plot where they can have freedom but have also had a 20mx 10m run built in the land to keep them safe, I just didn't know if there were different rules for hunting dogs as they certainly look the part but are not the least bit interested !


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi I am coming to Spain/ Tarragona area for three weeks this December and I want to bring my companion with me , he is Munster-lander /collie cross, weighs about 20 kg do I need to do anything , wary about anything? Hope not.
cheers


----------

